# Meet my rats



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello, everyone.

I've received great help here and learnt quite a bit about rats and I would like to say thank you.

I bought my rats out of impulse to be honest. I heard that they could be kept as pets so I decided to try pet rats as companions. Mine were supposed to be snake food. I was never really a rat lover, but I've grown attached to these rats. They are fascinating creatures and I enjoy their company. No bites so far, and I'm thankful for that. I'm not exactly sure of their ages, but one of them is definitely younger.









A pic of them, in the morning.










I think they are the only girls that like the stuff I make for them. They eat whatever I have at hand, mostly vegetables and fruits. I've tried hamster food as well. they're kept in an unused bathroom at night, but are moved outside for ventilation during the day. Their cage is a bird cage, it's about as big as some of the cages I've seen here. It has a wire floor so the waste collects in a tray underneath but I've put some shredded newspaper in as bedding. They're usually in their hammock, just some cloth tied to the bars but they seem to like it.

They have not been very active lately, but they are eating and grooming themselves. Not too keen on coming out of the cage. I hope that they will trust me and that I can one day take them with me around my house without worrying about them getting everywhere.

I'm still new to rats, and will accept advice and suggestions. I'm a bit dyslexic, so my reading isn't that great.

Thanks everyone


----------



## katkandy (Mar 3, 2012)

just got home and read your post Arashi. Bless you for saving these two lovelies from the snakes belly...I shudder just thinking about their fate had you not come along. Rats are the most wonderful pets, what they lack in size they make up for in heart.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you very much. After I've seen my rats playing and running around, it makes me sad to think what would happen if someone hadn't given them a home.

I agree that rats make great pets, it's a shame I didn't discover that sooner. Unfortunately, not everyone is willing to give them a chance. These are the first rats I've had, but I've already fallen in love with them ;D


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Rats are awesome. Your rats are beautiful. Just a suggestion, maybe go the the rat care section and find out about a proper diet. Hamster food is most likely not so good. Not the worst, but it sounds like you can and want to do better for your new found rattie friends.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

binkyhoo said:


> Rats are awesome. Your rats are beautiful. Just a suggestion, maybe go the the rat care section and find out about a proper diet. Hamster food is most likely not so good. Not the worst, but it sounds like you can and want to do better for your new found rattie friends.


Thank you for the advice, I've stopped feeding them the hamster chow since they barely touch it. I tried the hamster food because the label states that it is suitable for rats and other small animals. I'm not sure where I can get food specially for rats, though.

I'll do some reading on a proper diet. Do you have any suggestions, advice, or links for me?

Thanks!


----------



## ssssam0123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Arashi! 

Your rats are beautiful =). I'm also new to the ratty world as I just got my two lovies last week, two 2-month old females, from an SPCA shelter.

I bought my ratties Oxbow Regal Rat food and they really seem to enjoy it, I purchased it online at the petfooddirect website. My rats also love peas, corn, blueberries, and rice krispies cereal puffs (low in calories and sugar!)

It sounds like you really care about them and they will have a great life with you!! Best of luck with them!

-Sam


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

For feeding, a quality lab block is great. It's a complete food, so whatever else you feed them you know they're getting everything they may need from the blocks. I use Native Earth, and get mine here: 
http://www.nationalpetpharmacy.com/...th-18-Percent-Protein-4018-Rodent-Diet-40-lbs

Many rescues sell it in smaller quantities, but it will keep a year in the freezer if you have room. My rats get lab block all the time, plus extra vegetables and a cereal mix.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

@ssssam0123: Thank you very much, Sam . That's great that you've adopted your rats, I'm sure they'll have a good home with you. Keeping rats has been a blast for me so far ;D. Thank you for the information, I really appreciate it. I've heard that Oxbow is a good option but rats might not like it, but it's good that yours' do.

@CarrieD: Thank you for the information, and for the link. I appreciate the help, and I'll look into it .


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful! They are so adorable


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats! 

I will warn you though...rats are like cookies, you can't have just two! ;D

Thats how I have six and I only stopped there due to cage dimentions, LOL!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

@Rat lover: Thank you!

@shawnalaufer: Thanks! I may be getting another pair in future ;D


----------

